# Halloween avatars



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Seeing how tomorrow is Oct. 1st i thought everyone should get their Halloween avatars up. Halloween is like Christmas at The Grunt's.  Anyway lets see them scary avatars.  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like a plan TBG, our family loves the holidays as well!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Done.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Done.



:rofl:


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 30, 2008)

Yo Ho TBG,

  Yeppers, 
     this is certainly one of my favorite times in the year. Good smoke popping up all over the place. The wistful sighs that are already missing those hot days with blue skies, and the smell of a fresh cut lawn. Only to be replaced with a warm fireplace, a hot cup of some Morning Thunder Tea, snuggling with my two lovely's. and just had that quite smoke upstairs. With a shower, and a shave to start out smelling good, I'm happy, and glad to share some good laughter with everyone here.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 30, 2008)

The scariest of all. Mex Brick Weed.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*I call Him Franken Puffin *


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 30, 2008)

I love this time of year!

those eyes!


----------



## Duke539 (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone for a killer klown?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

Booooooo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2008)

:d


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 30, 2008)

and the halloweeniest of all the glen danzig fronted bands is.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

creepy bbp.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

Duke539 said:
			
		

> Anyone for a killer klown?



......:huh:


----------



## SativaWeed (Sep 30, 2008)

It's my daughter's bedroom!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!:holysheep:  :shocked: :bolt: :rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

> It's my daughter's bedroom!!


No boys in there.. could be worse. 

My gargoyle avatar fits right in. I'll use this an excuse to change it after All Hallows' Eve.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey leos, lets play game, 

remember when you confiscated weed and arrested those nice peoples?
theres little box for you to start the game, press play when you find the tape recorder


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 30, 2008)

Ready for action ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

This is fun.  

I love Halloween!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 30, 2008)

invisible man


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 30, 2008)

even after 8 long years it still scares the heck out of me


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 30, 2008)

why can't i get just one kiss?!:shocked: :bolt:


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 30, 2008)

Yo Dubbaman,
  That is the scariest one I have seen so far.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2008)

*I like Puffinstein better.  *


			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I call Him Franken Puffin *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 1, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> even after 8 long years it still scares the heck out of me



:holysheep: :rofl: How true!!!


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 1, 2008)

yo...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

I cut this jack-o-lantern out real quick like and took a pic.OK I lied,it's just photoshopped......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

hey TBG  mine isnt very scarey....but like the weed I grow...I like it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> even after 8 long years it still scares the heck out of me


 


:rofl: ..aint that the truth


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 1, 2008)

Whats an avatar?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 1, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Whats an avatar?


ur pic under ur name. go to user control panel & click edit


----------



## IRISH (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm in too.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 3, 2008)

Halloween has always been the favorite holiday around here!


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 4, 2008)

i know im late with the avatar, better late than never right. 

after takin the summer off i forgot how much i hated it, i remember now.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 4, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 4, 2008)

Every Mom's worst nightmare...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Every Mom's worst nightmare...


 
:spit:


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:



Knew you would getta kick outta that.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 4, 2008)

i have a buddie in philly who use to work with glen danzigs mom.... and she is COOL AS PLUP!


long live danzig!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think I need to change mine do I? haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2008)

*It's perfect TN.  *


			
				TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I don't think I need to change mine do I? haha


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in. 
Every day is halloween for scooby anyway. This is the one time of year we fit in!:yay:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 5, 2008)

felt the need to join in


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

C'mon everyone.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 15, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2008)

*Hey Disco your avatar reminds me of Colossal Beast. :rofl: *


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey Disco your avatar reminds me of Colossal Beast. :rofl: *



Haha.  Great name drop.  Didn't really think about it til you said it but your right.  And I love how she is grinding her teeth. :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2008)

*:hubba: The Amazing Colossal Man. The Colossal Beast was part two. I love those old horror movies. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2008)

Reminds me of...:giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 16, 2008)

lol


----------

